

The Economics of Electronic Dance Music - mcarvin
http://www.smartasset.com/blog/economics-of/the-economics-of-electronic-dance-music-festivals/

======
JohnTHaller
A decent read. And the first time I'd heard that DI.fm started at my alma
mater, Binghamton University (
[http://www.di.fm/about](http://www.di.fm/about) ). I wouldn't have known Ari
anyway since I graduated a few years before, but even while I was there, there
was a good group of EDM fans and artists. We'd stay up late in the fine arts
building making tracks in the MIDI lab.

------
JonnieCache
We've certainly come a long way from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporary_Autonomous_Zone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporary_Autonomous_Zone)

and:
[http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/freepartypeople/Spira...](http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/freepartypeople/SpiralTribeTheFreeForceOfTeknoFlyer.jpg)

~~~
tgodard
Or not:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrKIhoRn3Gw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrKIhoRn3Gw)
There are plenty of weird, fringe elements that are still very much a part of
EDM.

~~~
snake_plissken
I absolutely LOVE psy-trance. The best parties ever.

